# Alpine Type R



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

Whats up everyone..

im gonna be doing this week my system in my big body..

what are everyones thought on the Alpine Type R subs and the type s speakers

thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Theres a lot of people around my area that have R 12's..they beat hard/deep as hell with the proper wattage. The newer ones have a ribbed cone uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

A friend of mine has one Type R 12 in a ported box and it hits pretty hard. I'm actually considering putting some in my car.


----------



## sleonard13 (Jan 18, 2009)

I am running 4 of these with 2 old school punch 200 dsm and to bangs..Loud as hell..You can get them new on ebay for 229.00 a pair..watch which ohms you need..


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I REALLY LIKE THE TYPE R SUBS. LEAVE THE S BRAND ALONE


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 14 2009, 07:36 PM~13004645
> *I REALLY LIKE THE TYPE R SUBS.  LEAVE THE S BRAND ALONE
> *


:yes:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I own a 12 and 15 and I love them.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

I HAVE 2 10'S IN MY BIG BODY AND IT HITS ALL RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

type r's are pretty nice mid level subs.... do well in sealed and ported enclosures


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 17 2009, 10:52 PM~13034704
> *type r's are pretty nice mid level subs.... do well in sealed and ported enclosures
> *


How do stand against re se subs in sq and spl?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Feb 19 2009, 03:08 AM~13047359
> *How do stand against re se subs in sq and spl?
> *


SE's are louder, better transient response and are more durable......


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 19 2009, 07:04 AM~13047753
> *SE's are louder, better transient response and are more durable......
> *


Hmm... thanks for advice :thumbsup:


----------



## fred84lac (Feb 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 14 2009, 06:36 PM~13004645
> *I REALLY LIKE THE TYPE R SUBS.  LEAVE THE S BRAND ALONE
> *


 this guy knows nothing about caraudio :uh: Type r suck get some real subs


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fred84lac_@Feb 21 2009, 05:18 PM~13070094
> *this guy knows nothing about caraudio :uh:  Type r suck get some real subs
> *


GET TOO 100 POSTS BEFORE YOU START TALKING SHIT. OR AT LEAST BLOCK YOUR IP ADDRESS DUMB ASS. MAYBE I WILL PUT YOU ON BLAST, MAYBE NOT, BUT I KNOW WHO THIS IS


----------



## fred84lac (Feb 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 21 2009, 03:43 PM~13070191
> *GET TOO 100 POSTS BEFORE YOU START TALKING SHIT.  OR AT LEAST BLOCK YOUR IP ADDRESS DUMB ASS.  MAYBE I WILL PUT YOU ON BLAST, MAYBE NOT, BUT I KNOW WHO THIS IS
> *


 shut the fuck up :uh:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Feb 19 2009, 02:08 AM~13047359
> *How do stand against re se subs in sq and spl?
> *


I just dropped two SeXXX 12's in my car and god damn. Fucking night and day. The Type-R sounded OK and got kind of loud, but RE is far superior. Not only do they put out a good product, but Gregg is a great dude to deal with.


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 23 2009, 09:43 AM~13084411
> *I just dropped two SeXXX 12's in my car and god damn. Fucking night and day. The Type-R sounded OK and got kind of loud, but RE is far superior. Not only do they put out a good product, but Gregg is a great dude to deal with.
> *


Whats the price difference between them? uffin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Feb 24 2009, 07:19 PM~13101174
> *Whats the price difference between them? uffin:
> *


I got a great deal on them PM me and I'll give you his info.


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

you can get 2 type R's for 250'ish on ebay... besides you get 500w rms/ea... as for speakers forget type s to cheap... i would go with infinity kappas


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

even better you can get them for $200

Type R


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 24 2009, 08:13 PM~13101725
> *I got a great deal on them PM me and I'll give you his info.
> *


Nah thats cool homie, just wondering how much they generally go for? uffin: thanks though


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Feb 25 2009, 01:31 PM~13108816
> *Nah thats cool homie, just wondering how much they generally go for?  uffin: thanks though
> *


Cool. These were strait from Greg at US Amps. No crack head shit in my car.


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Feb 24 2009, 09:13 PM~13102493
> *even better you can get them for $200
> 
> Type R
> *


:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Am I misreading or does that say that price is for a pair (2) ? :0


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Feb 25 2009, 03:52 PM~13109014
> *:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Am I misreading or does that say that price is for a pair (2) ? :0
> *


its for a pair... i got mines for 250cad (exchnage rate) nways best buy was selling 1 for 250 so for me it was a win


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY+Feb 14 2009, 09:36 PM~13004645-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have infinity speakers in one my cars..clear as shit.


----------



## ProjectRamcharger (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 14 2009, 08:36 PM~13004645
> *I REALLY LIKE THE TYPE R SUBS.  LEAVE THE S BRAND ALONE
> *



Type R's are great sounding subs.

However I had 3 Type S 12's in a caustom enclosure in the trunk of a 99 Cadillac Deville, and anyone who has ever had a caddy knows how hard it is to get sound into the cabin of those cars. Those 3 type S 12's with a Rockford BD1000 knocked! They are still going to this day in the same car that I sold to a buddy.

I will defend the Type S' as great subs if used in the right aplication with the right power to em.


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

I got 2 in my daily....box is way too small, but they still get loud. I'm waiting to build a bigger, possibly ported box. I run 1200watts to two 12" and I know I never play em as loud as they can get. Guess I am getting too old for so much bass or something.  

I recommend them if you can get em for cheap. I paid a bit under $200 for both, but that's cause my buddy is a manager at a large online retailer out here.

I also like L7s and Elemental Designs.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 19 2009, 07:04 AM~13047753
> *SE's are louder, better transient response and are more durable......
> *


Hold up though is that compared to seXXX or just SE's because I was talkin about the SE's


----------



## sleonard13 (Jan 18, 2009)

Just picked up 4 on ebay....235.00 shipped for each pair...I am putting themm in a ext cab pick-up..I hope they knock


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Mar 12 2009, 08:27 PM~13263133
> *Hold up though is that compared to seXXX or just SE's because I was talkin about the SE's
> *


Stop fucking around and call Greg. The new SeXXX will step on these things. I have 1,000 watts going at them daily each and they haven't missed a step. I am building a new enclosure in the next couple of days and it is going to fucking bang.


Call Greg, he will hook you the fuck up bro.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 17 2009, 07:05 PM~13308750
> *Stop fucking around and call Greg. The new SeXXX will step on these things. I have 1,000 watts going at them daily each and they haven't missed a step. I am building a new enclosure in the next couple of days and it is going to fucking bang.
> Call Greg, he will hook you the fuck up bro.
> *


See the problem is I know imma be laughed at for this one but I still live at home with my parents and I cant make long distance calls from here I had a cell phone but it got shut off already... Like I asked though if there is some way I can get ahold of him from the net then I will do that... otherwise I guess its just not gonna happen plus I dont have any cash right now... If I dont get in on some of these then I guess its cool I will just buy some RE SX subs later... Id rather get some sexx on a deal but what can I do


----------



## sleonard13 (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sleonard13_@Mar 22 2009, 08:56 PM~13356825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


god damn son, are you deaf yet? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 what do you have powering them? :0


----------



## sleonard13 (Jan 18, 2009)

There pretty loud..I am pushing them with 1 mtx 81000d with the subs wired down to show the amp a 2 ohm load...I am selling the amp and getting 2 , 1 ohm stable amps so I can push them harder..I got about i would say 300 watts going to each one now..Lookin to give each one 500watts rms...

I am going to try 2 of the big hifonics 1 ohm stable amps...If they don't sound good I will go with some other amps..I have a friend running one of those big hiphonics amps running to L7's and they are loud as hell...I also have a 5 farad cap on order 2..


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sleonard13_@Mar 23 2009, 10:08 AM~13361192
> *There pretty loud..I am pushing them with 1 mtx 81000d with the subs wired down to show the amp a 2 ohm load...I am selling the amp and getting 2 , 1 ohm stable amps so I can push them harder..I got about i would say 300 watts going to each one now..Lookin to give each one 500watts rms...
> 
> I am going to try 2 of the big hifonics 1 ohm stable amps...If they don't sound good I will go with some other amps..I have a friend running one of those big hiphonics amps running to L7's and they are loud as hell...I also have a 5 farad cap on order 2..
> *


I wouldnt go with a cap bro they really dont do shit for your battery and they dont let your amp put out its full potential you will be sacrificing wattage to get stability bassically... Yea they look cool and they clean your signal (barley enough to even notice if at all) but bassically they are junk...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Mar 22 2009, 01:23 PM~13353242
> *See the problem is I know imma be laughed at for this one but I still live at home with my parents and I cant make long distance calls from here I had a cell phone but it got shut off already... Like I asked though if there is some way I can get ahold of him from the net then I will do that... otherwise I guess its just not gonna happen plus I dont have any cash right now... If I dont get in on some of these then I guess its cool I will just buy some RE SX subs later... Id rather get some sexx on a deal but what can I do
> *


www.stevemeadedesigns.com

his name is USAMPSfreak


----------



## sleonard13 (Jan 18, 2009)

I was able to cancel my cap..Thanks for the advise...I have a 300 amp battery and a new deep cycle battery so should that be plenty for my 2 amps..


----------



## sleonard13 (Jan 18, 2009)

I was able to cancel my cap..Thanks for the advise...I have a 300 amp battery and a new deep cycle battery so should that be plenty for my 2 amps..


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 24 2009, 12:05 AM~13370608
> *www.stevemeadedesigns.com
> 
> his name is USAMPSfreak
> *


Thanks


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Mar 24 2009, 11:40 PM~13380108
> *Thanks
> *


Sorry about that man, I forget where I post some times. Greg is the man at US Amps/ RE.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 24 2009, 09:45 PM~13380158
> *Sorry about that man, I forget where I post some times. Greg is the man at US Amps/ RE.
> *


Its all good thanks for the help ill make sure to mention who referred me to him.


----------

